# K2 BURNIN LUV (WOMENS)



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey...the wife is looking at new sticks.  Currently on ATOMIC 170cm 9.18's.   She really likes the reviews on the K2 Burnin Luv (going to demo sunday).  She is 5'10" 145 Level 7/8.  The demo guy at windham is saying 160, but they only have 153 avail to demo. Would that be too short?  Bromley has the 160cm to demo....Windham $35/day to demo, Bromley $50.

any suggestions?  She's also looking at the Atomic DIVA, Balanze B11, Rossi B2, Head Hot Thang....


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 10, 2006)

I've always felt atomic's womens skis have a cheap look to them.  Just a gut feeling that they are not gving the same quality attention as the rest of their products.

I think the windham ski would be fine.  If your wife feels she needs longer, she will know, but she will also know she would like the longer ski of the same model.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 11, 2006)

The K2 Burning Luv, I believe, is the women's version of the Apache X 115/68/99, 13m @160, retail $740.  I have spoken to a few people who have the Apache's and they love them.  A little thin in the waste for powder days.  She may want to do the K2 Lotta Luv at 119/78/105 for a little more float and an extra $50 retail.

At 5-10, she's tall and she's used to skiing on 170's.  The 9.18's are 107/64/97 with a 15M @170. The 154's may shorten her radius so much (11-12M) it cramp her style, IMO.

Try the Lotta Luv's 119/78/105 in 160 or 167 if you can. Go midfat - go for the float.
Also, the Rossi B1-W or B2-W.  What the heck.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2006)

I believe the Burnin Luv is the womens version of the Crossfire


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah it may be so close it doesn't matter.  Bot the Crossfire and the Apache have the identical dimensions 116/68/99, 16M @174.  The Crossfile is listed as a "Cross-All Mountain-High Performance" and the Apache X and the Burning Luv are listed as "All Mountain-High Performance".  Either way, the skis have identical dimensions and turning radius.  I would still shoot for the Lotta Luv.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 16, 2006)

After demoing a few skis my wife recently purchased a pair of Burnin Luvs in 153.  Her weight is similar to your wife's but she probably is not as agressive a skier.  She absolutely luvs her burnin luvs.  I believe it is the women's specific version of the Crossfire and every review of the ski we've read has been glowing.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2006)

picking up a set One Luv 160 for her to demo for 5 days next week at smuggs. The Burnin Luv was already reserved.  Like the guy said in the shop, these two skis (burnin and one) are basically identical and unless you are on the pro cup circut, you'd never feel the difference between the 2....will report how she likes it...current ski is a 170 Atomic 9.18


----------



## zowi420 (Jan 25, 2006)

I just bought a pair of lotta luv's--153 cm.  I do love them!  They are very "floaty".  I actually like them better than my old faves, my Volkl gamma 420, 163cm.  Esp. in bumps & trees.


----------

